# Orijen vs. Wellness vs. Fromm



## Val09 (Mar 23, 2014)

Sadie came from the breeder on Eukanuba large breed and I wanted to switch her to something else, she is doing ok on Eukanuba but I want something better quality. She is prone to UTIs & Vaginitis, some research recommends low ash foods. My top contenders are:
1. Orijen Large Breed Puppy
2. Wellness Complete Health Large Breed Puppy
3. Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold (couldn't find phosphorus level on this one)


Any thoughts on these or other recommendations?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Why do you want her to switch food if she is doing well on Eukanuba? A lot of top quality breeders feed that...


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have not tried Wellness, but I decided against Orijen because of the high protein content. I tried Acana instead (which I believe is a sister product of Orijen), but that gave Cooper loose stools because it was too rich. I switched to Fromm a couple months ago and he has been doing excellent on it since.


----------



## Val09 (Mar 23, 2014)

I want to switch her because she is doing just ok on it, she is a little too skinny (per the vet) even though she gets the correct serving.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I have fed all three brands through the years and I would recommend trying the Fromm Puppy; although I don't think the large breed version is necessary. I think the extra fat in the regular Fromm Puppy Gold is well-utilized for development and skin and coat condition. But either of the Fromm Puppy formulas would get my vote over the other two. Online you need to click on the small print that says detailed analysis to see all the values you are searching for.

The Orijen is very high protein and grain free which makes it a challenge to feed just the right amount to avoid soft stools. Orijen formulas are quite a bit different now compared to six years ago and not for the better iMO.

The Wellness Large Breed Puppy seems a bit low on fat but maybe their regular puppy has more. It would be an option to try if the Fromm didn't work. 

Since you say your puppy is doing "ok" but not thriving on its current food, I think a gradual transition is worth considering.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I would do the Fromm's puppy food. A lot of breeders seem to be switching to and already using it with great results. 

My pup is on Pro Plan large breed puppy because the breeder started him on it and he is doing really great on it. 
My breeder did switch to Fromm now, though. 
Fromm is really hard to get here, so I am leaving Ben on the Pro Plan since he is doing so well on it.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

My pups all were raised on Fromm Puppy food, and did great on it. I really like their products, and now I feed Fromm's Grain Free kibbles to my dogs now. Same great results, and my pups are very happy and look great too


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't have a puppy, but my adult rescue dog was being fed Fromm Adult Gold by the rescue group so I continued it. His coat gleams, his weight is excellent, good stools, and the vet says he seems like a younger dog, maybe due to the excellent quality food he is getting.

I really like the fact that it is made in the USA from quality local ingredients (not imported) and they have never had a recall due to contamination, and the company is over 100 years ago - a solid history.

Just my .02 cents


----------



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

My puppy is on Orijen large breed puppy food and is doing very well. She loves the taste and eats it with wild enthusiasm! I asked my vet about the high protein content, since you guys are always mentioning this as a concern. He told me that Sadie looks great, healthy and gaining weight nicely so I should stick with it. Fortunately she has never had a problem with her stools.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Fromm here


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I use Wellness.


----------



## blundy (Apr 24, 2014)

I also need help finding the right puppy food for my 10 week old. We have him on Natural Balances but his stools are very soft. Vet said I needed to try something else. Any suggestion would be great


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

As soon as I put Sadie on Fromm her stools were great. Sadie has a great coat and I don't think I would want to feed anything else. It was hard for me to find a food so now that we found one I'm sticking to it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Darthsadier said:


> As soon as I put Sadie on Fromm her stools were great. Sadie has a great coat and I don't think I would want to feed anything else. It was hard for me to find a food so now that we found one I'm sticking to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Fromm is a really good food, so keeping her on it is a good idea


----------

